# Erstellungsdatum einer Datei anzeigen?



## lukasulrich (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne in Debian, das Datum anzeigen, an welchem eine bestimmte Datei erstellt wurde.
Ich weiß, dass ich das mit ls machen kann, nur bekomme ich da auch die ganzen Rechte, und weitere Dinge ausgegeben.
Gibt es irgendwelche Befehle od. Parameter welche mir NUR das Datum liefern?
Danke,
L


----------

